# Google+



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Who has started experimenting with this?
I have - got invited by another google user.
Google hopes to supplant FB & seems to offer some controls & privacy safeguards that FB just isn't interested in.

So, even though there aren't many 'official invites' out & about, another way is to get aaa current Google+ user to add you to their 'circles'

If anyone is interested, just PM me with your email address.
I'm not at all sure whether it has to be a gmail address or not, but I guess we can find out.


----------



## lpking (Feb 12, 2011)

Invite me!  

Just kidding. I think you have to actually use Google's pre-existing "social" features to merit a direct invite.

If they do it right, it has potential. There was a huge article on one of the tech websites explaining its development, very interesting stuff. However, perhaps it's a bad omen that they guy running the whole shebang is originally from Micro$loth.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

http://xkcd.com/918/
(I've got a pic I'm trying to upload here; bear with me please  )
(Aha! got it)


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Hmm, haven't heard of Google+, but I usually like Google stuff so I might seek it out when it goes public.

Vicki


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Victorine said:


> Hmm, haven't heard of Google+, but I usually like Google stuff so I might seek it out when it goes public.
> 
> Vicki


Going public will be key. My boyfriend got me to subscribe since he's all into Google these days. I made a profile but there's nothing really to "do" on it.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I've been on Google Buzz since it started and now they're quickly migrating us all over to Google+ .... and it's SOOOO much like facebook - just with 'circles' to be able to send out comments to be seen only by those you want.  No more telling gramma about your last party  ....


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I have looong wished facebook had an option like the circle idea. I often only want to tell certain people about things, or share photos with one group of people. I also like how it integrates with other google things, so I can see if I have any notifications while looking at my gmail or my google calendar. The other thing I hate about facebook is all the things in my newsfeed that I don't care about - who's befriending who, or what new group they like. I'm hoping Google+ has a way for me to filter the newsfeed. I do think it has promise, but with so few people using it right now, it's hard to tell if I'll really like it or not.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Well, FB does have groups. I have a private group set up just for family members there.

As far as privacy goes, eh, we'll see. It's not like Google's business model _wants_ privacy -- they're in the business of trying to track what everyone on the web does. I'm not saying it will or will not be better than FB in that regard, just that I don't really trust Google any more than I do FB or Microsoft to really, truly put my privacy ahead of their profits.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes - this is all very early & time will only tell as to how it plays out.


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

I've been hoping to get an e-mail soon on it, but I guess google just isn't interesting in getting me involved. But yeah, I'll gladly take an invite.  Sending PM now.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

NogDog said:


> As far as privacy goes, eh, we'll see. It's not like Google's business model _wants_ privacy -- they're in the business of trying to track what everyone on the web does. I'm not saying it will or will not be better than FB in that regard, just that I don't really trust Google any more than I do FB or Microsoft to really, truly put my privacy ahead of their profits.


I agree that Google is certainly not an angel; and of course any company wants to be able to maximize its input or influence. But I do like that they seem to have learned from their Buzz fiasco & started this project out with a platform that lets users have the choice from the get-go as to who/what they want to share.

I am somewhat concerned that with the _*mobile*_ app, you cannot opt out of geolocation.

Several of my geeky work colleagues are really jumping on this, so I'm definitely watching how everything evolves.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm on it!  I've also learned a trick or two about joining it.... if someone sends you a link, click view link - NOT JOIN!  Join will take you to a page saying membership is maxed out where as the link will take you to a page to sign up.  If you want to add me to your circle, then send me a PM.

A friend of mine knows a google exec who said they're limiting membership right now to prevent a rush from crashing their system which seems smart to me.  

There are aspects I really like about it and aspects I don't.  Facebook killed Myspace so it will be interesting to see how this affects FB's monopoly.... a ton of my friends were upset that FB recently changed how profiles work and they have a new "change" announcement on Tuesday so they could be pushing people away by not remaining what people fell in love with in the first place.  We'll see.

I must admit though being able to access it through my Android before all the Iphone users makes me feel infinitely cool.


----------



## DenverRalphy (Mar 24, 2010)

CegAbq said:


> I am somewhat concerned that with the _*mobile*_ app, you cannot opt out of geolocation.


You may have missed it, but you can. Whenever you post via the mobile app, you have the option to opt-in or opt-out of geolocation, and it's sticky so it remembers the next time you post/share.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

DenverRalphy said:


> You may have missed it, but you can.


Thanks for this tip! And when I made a post from my phone, it was very clear that you could not allow the geolocation.
It looks like Google is trying to help out as much as possible in providing EASY privacy options.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

kindlequeen said:


> I'm on it! I've also learned a trick or two about joining it.... if someone sends you a link, click view link - NOT JOIN! Join will take you to a page saying membership is maxed out where as the link will take you to a page to sign up. If you want to add me to your circle, then send me a PM.
> ...
> I must admit though being able to access it through my Android before all the Iphone users makes me feel infinitely cool.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

So bummed I didn't get in on this at the start, and friends who did can't seem to send out invites now. Or they don't want me there


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Thumper said:


> So bummed I didn't get in on this at the start, and friends who did can't seem to send out invites now. Or they don't want me there


It seems to be working for those I've sent links to; so try PM'ing me with your email address


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Thumper, try my link trick!  It works.... a friend sent me a link to his post on google+ that allowed me to join but I had to click VIEW the link or photo, NOT the join button to actually get in.  It took 24 hours for the email to get to me (I sent one to a friend and it took a few hours to get to her but both got through).

If you send me your email in a PM, I'll send you one to see if it works.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I was able to join by clicking the red "Learn more about Goggle+" bar in the email.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey people - be careful out there!
http://www.pcworld.com/article/234858/google_invites_are_hot_commodity_watch_out_for_scams.html#tk.nl_cox_h_cbintro

I've received a couple of PMs asking me to add them to my circle so they can get in; but the email's provided were very suspicious, so I've declined. I'm trying to be careful & evaluate whether the requesters seem to be long-time, stable  Kindleboards members.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Another article with some tips on tweaking Google+
http://www.pcworld.com/article/234972/google_plus_8_quick_tips_and_tricks.html#tk.nl_hox_h_cbstories


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

Got the invite today and joined right away. It's actually quite fast and nice. Looks a little like facebook, but it seems better. Any idea where the invite area is? Or am I not able to send out invites if I was invited?


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Brem said:


> Got the invite today and joined right away. It's actually quite fast and nice. Looks a little like facebook, but it seems better. Any idea where the invite area is? Or am I not able to send out invites if I was invited?


Just write something as your status like, "Invite to Google+" then share it with an e-mail address of the person you want to invite. That's how I've been doing it.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Google sure does love this invitation only stuff, don't they? I guess it's their way to generate "buzz" (pun intended) for new services. They're almost as clever as the Apple marketing folks.  Unless/until all my friends/family on FB decide to abandon ship for this, I'll wait: I don't have any desire to track yet another social media site. (In other words, I'll either be one of the last adopters as I was with FB, or a non-adopter as I was with MySpace.  )


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Google sure does love this invitation only stuff, don't they? I guess it's their way to generate "buzz" (pun intended) for new services. They're almost as clever as the Apple marketing folks.  Unless/until all my friends/family on FB decide to abandon ship for this, I'll wait: I don't have any desire to track yet another social media site. (In other words, I'll either be one of the last adopters as I was with FB, or a non-adopter as I was with MySpace.  )


sounds like me. The only reason I have a FB account was so DH could play more mob wars. When I found out, I took over "my" acct and deleted my myspace acct. I only have room for one social media in my brain. I mostly use FB to keep up w/ old friends from when I lived in Germany and family members. Occasionally, I rant about things like spam or how much I dispise migraines.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

@ NogDog & Alle Meine Entchen: 
I think where you are coming from is where most people are. It will be the diehard Google fans who tinker with this first and see whether it can blossom adequately; If it does, then others may be persuaded to migrate over -or maybe not. If Google+ does not evolve with things like MafiaWars, etc ( and I sincerely hope it does not), then I don't know how many people it will be able to woo.
One of the major deciding factors might be whether Google+ can & will provide more customizable privacy settings that will allow people up front to opt in to sharing rather than having to opt out of sharing (as it seems to be doing at the moment).


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I just discovered one thing.  When I use gmail, I sometimes go to the bottom and turn off chat as needed.  Now that I've added the Google+ I no longer see that option at the bottom of the page.   

Is there an easy way to turn it off now?

edited to add:  I found it.  I didn't realize that I could go over to the left where it says chat and click the arrow and sign out of chat.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

With Google +, how do others view your name?  Do you have to use your real first and last names or do you use your Google login username?  Or can you create a different user name like on an online forum?


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

laurie_lu said:


> With Google +, how do others view your name? Do you have to use your real first and last names or do you use your Google login username? Or can you create a different user name like on an online forum?


Your real name shows; I've had google accounts forever & I don't remember the specific Google+ signup process, but when I've been adding people to my circles, whenever I put in their email address, if they are already part of +, the their full name shows up.
FB uses real names as well.


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

Jessica Billings said:


> Just write something as your status like, "Invite to Google+" then share it with an e-mail address of the person you want to invite. That's how I've been doing it.


I'll have to give that a shot in a bit. I actually been putting my friends in my circles, who have yet to join. Any idea if that'll work?


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I think that works too, but I was concerned if I shared something with that circle and some of the people didn't want to join google+, they were going to keep getting spammed with e-mails about it. Also I invited some strangers that I didn't want to put in my circles, haha.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

still not getting in from here, tried out about any trick available atm... bummer :/


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Some interesting developments:
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/google/all-google-profiles-will-be-public-private-profiles-deleted-on-july-31st/3111


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

Jessica Billings said:


> I think that works too, but I was concerned if I shared something with that circle and some of the people didn't want to join google+, they were going to keep getting spammed with e-mails about it. Also I invited some strangers that I didn't want to put in my circles, haha.


Oh really? guess I wont be doing it that way than.



CegAbq said:


> Some interesting developments:
> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/google/all-google-profiles-will-be-public-private-profiles-deleted-on-july-31st/3111


Yikes, I don't see why they'd do that to be honest. Why not let the private people stay private. Don't see why they're forcing them to go public. I guess they really want Google+ to work.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

On their waiting list for now. Plan to check it out, see if it is worth my time and effort.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I now have an invite button on my G+ ... it just popped up a few minutes ago.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> I now have an invite button on my G+ ... it just popped up a few minutes ago.


Not sure if that's cool or bad. Invites were open and now they're closed ... musta hit a newbie quota ....


----------



## FastPop (Dec 22, 2010)

It looks interesting -- looking forward to the service opening up to everyone.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Google sure does love this invitation only stuff, don't they? I guess it's their way to generate "buzz" (pun intended) for new services. They're almost as clever as the Apple marketing folks.  Unless/until all my friends/family on FB decide to abandon ship for this, I'll wait: I don't have any desire to track yet another social media site. (In other words, I'll either be one of the last adopters as I was with FB, or a non-adopter as I was with MySpace.  )


I am with you too. I don't think my brain can handle another social net group!


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

Invite button you say? I'll have to check and see. Really wish they're roll this out quickly. Liking google+ a lot right now. Wonder if it can compete with facebook. 

Oh and google buzz, oh man was that horrible. I remember a friend inviting me to it and I played around with it for a few minutes and gave up. Just too much to deal with I guess.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Brem said:


> Invite button you say? I'll have to check and see. Really wish they're roll this out quickly. Liking google+ a lot right now. Wonder if it can compete with facebook.
> 
> Oh and google buzz, oh man was that horrible. I remember a friend inviting me to it and I played around with it for a few minutes and gave up. Just too much to deal with I guess.


I was a longtime participant on Buzz. I loved it because I had a group of people who we could be foolish or dirty or irreverent with without also sharing that stuff with our parents like on FB .... now we've all migrated to G+ and I see a need to manage my circles as some family can see the narsty and can only see the nice.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> I was a longtime participant on Buzz. I loved it because I had a group of people who we could be foolish or dirty or irreverent with without also sharing that stuff with our parents like on FB .... now we've all migrated to G+ and I see a need to manage my circles as some family can see the narsty and can only see the nice.


Sounds like Facebook should do a better job of advertising their groups feature.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Sounds like Facebook should do a better job of advertising their groups feature.


You know, I separated all my facebook people into groups, and I had even gone into the customize menu to share my status with only certain people, but up until now, I didn't realize I could type in a group name to that menu. They really should advertise that more.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I wish Google would fix Gmail so we can sort by any column before doing other stuff. Gmail would be PERFECT if we could do that.

Well, that and fixing their wonky formatting.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Jessica Billings said:


> You know, I separated all my facebook people into groups, and I had even gone into the customize menu to share my status with only certain people, but up until now, I didn't realize I could type in a group name to that menu. They really should advertise that more.


Yeah, I didn't have enough RL friends playing Zynga games so I posted my page on the Zynga forums looking for 'neighbors'. All of those folks are in a 'Zynga' group I created and by default, status updates are not sent there. Its a pain when I'm playing and am posting something, (having to change to custom and then uncheck hide from and then say only post to this group...) but I'll live with it for privacy.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Content removed circa September 2018 after realizing this forum was bought by VerticalScope -- a foreign corporation with seemingly suspicious motives and a bad attitude apparently attempting to grab rights retroactively. They can have the rights to this statement!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't get the whole privacy issue some people have, they can't share information you don't give them... That is how I always (try to) make sure different account with different privacy levels are not connected.

I finally got into G+ and am now looking around and trying stuff out


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Crenel said:


> Now that I've had a chance to get set up in Google+ I've given my "FB friends" advance notice that they can reconnect with me on Google+, Twitter, or LinkedIn -- and that in the near future I'm going to dissolve my FB-based "social network." It's a bit of a gamble at this point, since Google+ could go the way of Google Wave, but it gives me an excuse to do what I've wanted to do anyway, which is to get out of FB. This way is slightly more graceful than just dumping my account. I don't necessarily trust Google to _respect_ my privacy, but the various actions of FB, and statements from Zuckerberg, over the years lead me trust FB to _disrespect_ my privacy. I've been ready to abandon it for months, but have kept my account active because some friends & family insist on using it as their primary method of contact. They may not be convinced to change, but at least they'll know in advance why they're no longer in touch with me.


Funny, I posted a similar 'notice' last night; at this point, it's just saying that I'm going to be using G+ more & FB less; I'm going to monitor whether I can draw more people over, but I think even if they do come on over, it's going to be slow.

This is a great statement:


Crenel said:


> I don't necessarily trust Google to _respect_ my privacy, but the various actions of FB, and statements from Zuckerberg, over the years lead me trust FB to _disrespect_ my privacy.





Crenel said:


> ...an excuse to do what I've wanted to do anyway, which is to get out of FB. This way is slightly more graceful than just dumping my account. ... they'll know in advance why they're no longer in touch with me.


@kiazishiru: my complaints are that while I would get my privacy settings set up so that I would only share what I wanted, regularly FB would go & change the terms of the privacy settings & make stuff open to others/the public that I had previously chosen to keep restricted. And it would do this without appropriate warnings/announcements to users, who would then have to find out about the changes through some news/media vendor


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeah I know, I've been keeping track of privacy changes constantly (being friends with people who read a lot of IT websites helps). People can find me on FB but I know they can't see a damn things because I want it like that. I might change it later, when I make a more serious "writer-page" of my FB, but for now I'm slowly zooming FB out.
I've been sending messages to people to add me on Twitter or G+ but only a select few.


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm actually kind of afraid to bother with google+ anymore. It's a nice interface and all, but the privacy features just aren't as good as say, facebooks.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Content removed circa September 2018 after realizing this forum was bought by VerticalScope -- a foreign corporation with seemingly suspicious motives and a bad attitude apparently attempting to grab rights retroactively. They can have the rights to this statement!


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Content removed circa September 2018 after realizing this forum was bought by VerticalScope -- a foreign corporation with seemingly suspicious motives and a bad attitude apparently attempting to grab rights retroactively. They can have the rights to this statement!


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I just got my invite today from a friend of mine.  I made a very lite profile, but it doesn't seem to impress me very much.  It's alright for some, but I keep a very tight restriction on my Facebook account.  Keeping the bare minimum of friends/family and think about what I post.  So this whole circle thing and showing this to this group but not to others...it's kind of a loss on me...just makes things more complicated than they really should be.  Not to mention they don't have an easy app or built in link for my Blackberry.  Blackberry has a built in app for twitter, Facebook, myspace, and a social network program to keep everything in one place which makes it very convenient even though I don't use anything but Facebook.  So I will just wait and see.

Tris


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

It keeps telling me there's no room at the Inn and wait.


----------



## scottsigler (May 17, 2011)

That sounds naughty, but isn't. I'm just starting to post updates, respond to the updates of others, and post my free audiobook content. Looks like free audiobook episodes have the most positive response as far a "+" votes go. Here's the link to my Google+ page if you want to take a look.

https://plus.google.com/u/0/113232917237154594681/posts/5iwr3y3ADvD#108314259245584185142/posts


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

If you have any intention of uploading photos or other original content to Google+, check out this article: Google+ may carry dangers for photographers (The Washington Post). It centers around this part of the terms of service:



> By submitting, posting or displaying the content you give Google a perpetual, irrevocable, worldwide, royalty-free, and non-exclusive license to reproduce, adapt, modify, translate, publish, publicly perform, publicly display and distribute any Content which you submit, post or display on or through, the Services.
> 
> You agree that this license includes a right for Google to make such Content available to other companies, organizations or individuals with whom Google has relationships for the provision of syndicated services, and to use such Content in connection with the provision of those services.
> 
> You understand that Google, in performing the required technical steps to provide the Services to our users, may (a) transmit or distribute your Content over various public networks and in various media; and (b) make such changes to your Content as are necessary to conform and adapt that Content to the technical requirements of connecting networks, devices, services or media. You agree that this license shall permit Google to take these actions.


I have not compared this to FaceBook's ToS, so I can't comment if it's any better/worse.


----------



## lpking (Feb 12, 2011)

I won't re-quote all of Nogdog's quote of Google+ terms of service. I do believe the first paragraph prompts caution, however.

Back in the days (say about 1998 through 2001), these kinds of User Agreement terms were widely decried. Several services I used (mostly photo sharing and web "communities" -- basically glorified message boards/forums) were forced by users to change their terms to something more friendly to the idea of "you own your own content."

Google could say the user's content is licensed non-exclusively, still keeping the "perpetual, irrevocable, worldwide, royalty-free" part, and perhaps even the "reproduce, adapt, modify, translate, publish, publicly perform, publicly display and distribute" part IF -- and this is a huge if for an advertising-revenue funded company like Google -- they would clarify that the use will be solely for the purpose of making the service work, and possibly for publicizing the service to prospective users.

That would de-scarify the "adapt, modify, publish, distribute" part, IMHO. I'd love to hear some honest commentary by a skilled IP lawyer with lots of experience in tech on the subject of user agreements for public social networks in general (e.g. not only G+, FB, LinkedIn, but also photo sharing sites etc.).

[Re: edits, I'm typo queen today...]


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

There was quite a stink about FB using similar terms of service re: photos and the like, and they changed it. I wonder if Google will get a clue and change it. They *do* need permission to post copyrighted stuff like photos, but they shouldn't *own* it.

I know FB has ways of creating private groups and privacy settings, but the interface isn't particularly user-friendly, so I've never bothered trying to figure it out. (I've surely lost several years off my life trying to figure out other stuff on FB . . .)

I got a Google+ invite but didn't act on it soon enough and it's expired. I could get another if I really wanted it, I'm sure. Just not sure if I do . . .


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I think we'll all be watching this issue with great interest. Since I'm not a photographer, I've certainly not posted anything that I need to worry about yet, but definitely, I can't see any basis for Google taking this tack & hope they change it up sooner rather than later.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Content removed circa September 2018 after realizing this forum was bought by VerticalScope -- a foreign corporation with seemingly suspicious motives and a bad attitude apparently attempting to grab rights retroactively. They can have the rights to this statement!


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes, I got the google+ invite section now. Invited a ton of people last night. Hope to get things rolling soon. As for the privacy features, I haven't really done anything yet with the site.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Everyone's getting the invite but me...


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

Well, I'm on there, come over and be my friend if you like!


----------



## RuthMadison (Jul 9, 2011)

I don't get it.  

I'm happy with Facebook. I don't feel the need to be terribly private.  I'm already using the locking icon on status updates to share with only particular groups of friends, exactly like this circle thing.  I haven't found anything interesting to do in Google+, so much of my social life is on FB or Twitter.  I'll keep it in case it becomes a good marketing tool, but so far I'm finding it quite boring.


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

One thing I noticed is that you only get a certain amount of picture storage, around 1GB or so. I can't be too sure on that. 

I really hope this becomes something popular. It just feels right to be. The + feature is better than the like feature to me because it also lists the + to all your friends, so that's cool. I've been inviting a lot of people too lately. I added all my other profiles too; facebook, twitter, flickr, etc. And I want to see how they utilize all that on there too.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Content removed circa September 2018 after realizing this forum was bought by VerticalScope -- a foreign corporation with seemingly suspicious motives and a bad attitude apparently attempting to grab rights retroactively. They can have the rights to this statement!


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

Crenel said:


> Google+ is definitely not for everybody, but neither is any other site. I tried MySpace and _hated_ it. I've used Facebook while mostly-hating it. I like Twitter somewhat, more so after I realized I didn't need to read every single tweet from every single person I'm connected to. (Duh, I suppose, but still...) I like LinkedIn somewhat.
> 
> I see Google+ as less of a "destination" site and more of a true "social networking" site. It offers an interesting blend of approaches (asymmetric relationships like Twitter, a comment-enabled timeline like Facebook, etc.) and integration with other Google services (e.g., rather than having a half-baked "messaging" system like Facebook, which lacks subject threading and cross-network usability, the "messaging system" for Google+ is just plain old RFC-compliant email, via Gmail; similarly, Picasa for photos, Calendar for events, etc.). But for those who want games, or style-enforced Web pages tied in with social connections, FB may be the better site (for now).


I've yet to mess with the chat function yet, but since it's similar to gmail's than I'm sure I'll like it. As for games, I never cared for the FB games to begin with. Not much of a fan of playing games on web browsers in the first place.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Victorine said:


> Hmm, haven't heard of Google+, but I usually like Google stuff so I might seek it out when it goes public.
> 
> Vicki


Hadn't heard of Google+ either. I got an invite during the week, thought it was spam (been hit hard with spam the past few weeks) and deleted without opening. Not sure I'd be interested at this point - there are already too many social sites to keep up with.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

I'm in...

https://plus.google.com/104581822524596673547/posts


----------

